# Ngrc 2018



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Just an update on the 2018 convention in Atlanta this June. See ad on page 59 in the February Garden Railways magazine. Pre-tours on June 3, with layouts in Tennessee, Alabama, North Carolina for those driving down the major interstate highways and some in Georgia for those coming into town early. The Monday & Tuesday special train rides are about 1/3 sold out as of January 1 (we expect registrations to pick up over the next month or so) so don't be left out, reserve your seats on the train soon. Dealer hall is about 60% full at this time as well. Approximately 30 garden railroads will be open for tours Wednesday through Saturday (self drive or you can ride a bus to many of these) and about 20 more open for pre/post tours on Sunday before and after the event. Atlanta Braves have a home game on Sunday, June 3 and they play just across the interstate (with pedestrian bridge) from the convention center. There are only a few of the special Hartland 'General' show locomotives left, so get one of those in the next few days if you want one. June will be a good time to be in Atlanta if you enjoy the hobby of garden railroading! See www.NGRC2018.com for full registration information.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated Ted. I was thinking of coming out and combining it with a visit to RJ, but he's going to be out of town. Rats. Still a possibility.

Greg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Come on out! It is going to be a fun event for all. Yep, tried to get RJ on the layout tours, but he is traveling with RV club or something like that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly, he was going to be my cheap hotel, ha ha!

Greg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

NEWS FLASH! Tennessee Valley Railroad has released their 2018 schedule. They have a double header steam trip on Saturday, June 2 (Saturday before the NGRC starts). There are a few tickets left and it will sell out, so come to the convention early, ride the steam train on Saturday, layout pretour (and/or Atlanta Braves baseball game that day)on Sunday, then the train rides (different from the Saturday ride) Monday & Tuesday! Lots of trains and lots of fun! Order Saturday tickets direct from the railroad. http://www.tvrail.com/events-ex…/…/summerville-steam-special


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We will be vending.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Looking forward to having Reindeer Pass Garden Railroad Supplyas a vendor. The vendor hall is currently just over 60% sold. I am confident it will be a great event for everyone.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
2018 National Garden Railroad Convention registration cost go up March 1, so don't delay, register today! http://ngrc2018.com/


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The 2018 National Garden Railway Convention's early registration discount ends March 1 and that is only a few days away. Take advantage of this. Please note that there are only 40 seats left for the Monday Cruise/Steam Train Ride and 37 seats for the Tuesday 47 mile scenic diesel train ride over the former L & N mainline. Not advertised, but there will be a few locomotive rides given as a door prize on the Monday steam train trip. These rides will sell out soon, so register today!


----------

